# Recommendations for Moving Overseas



## gvn (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey everybody, newbie here. I wasn't sure where to post this, so hopefully I'm not violating any forum rules by posting this generalized question in the Thailand forum.

I'd like some recommendations on which Asian country would be best suited for me to move to. My business here in the United States isn't doing well, and I always told myself that if things don't work out with the business I'm going to move overseas. I'm young and adventurous and the thought of spending the rest of my life in American literally makes me feel ill. There are some issues though, and I'm guessing my issues will determine where I can live.

1) I won't have very much money in the bank. 
Like i said, my business isn't doing well. My cash situation is very tight and I actually have a bit of credit card debt. I read that in order to get a visa for Thailand, you need to have quite a bit of cash in the bank. What about Singapore or the Philippines? Are those countries easier to get into?

2) I have a dog.
My dog is a mutt. I'm assuming it won't be a problem moving him overseas, but probably just extra paperwork and verification of shots, etc., right? What about a quarantine period?

3) I don't plan on working locally.
My trade is computer/internet related, so I would most likely be working for American companies on a contract basis over the internet.

4) I like outdoor activities, like backpacking, camping, hiking, fishing (but not hunting), and I love the ocean.
I'd love a place that is diverse in that it has beach as well as mountains, but the most important would be the beach. I want a place that is relatively safe, so if I'm hiking in non-urban areas I don't run the risk of being kidnapped by guerrilla gangs 

I love Thailand, but it sounds like they've become too strict to make it easy to move to without having cash in the bank or a job. If you guys have any recommendations I'd REALLY appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

As far as I know,there is no requirement to have a certain amount of $ in the bank before a Thai tourist visa is issued.I think Thailand would fit the bill but if your short on funds and dont have a job sorted in advance then your chioces are limited to a short holiday only.


----------



## gvn (Mar 21, 2011)

steiner said:


> As far as I know,there is no requirement to have a certain amount of $ in the bank before a Thai tourist visa is issued.I think Thailand would fit the bill but if your short on funds and dont have a job sorted in advance then your chioces are limited to a short holiday only.


Thanks for the response steiner. I should've said in my original post, I'm looking to move somewhere. Is there any place where I could get a 1 year visa and be able to extend that if I wanted, or is that going to be tough to find?


----------

